#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  > ΝΟΚ: Δόμηση σε συνιδιόκτητο οικόπεδο με υπερβάσεις δόμησης

## pan.papathan

Συνάδελφοι καλημέρα,ωρισμένα ερωτήματα για παρ. 3 άρθρου 11,παρ. 2 άρθρο 12 σε συνδυασμό με παραγράφους 2α, 3α άρθρο 23 Ν.4067/2012.
Υφίσταται κάθετη ιδιοκτησία σε συνιδιόκτητο οικόπεδο και στην μία κάθετη υπάρχει κτίσμα που ανηγέρθη με άδεια και με υπέρβαση κάλυψης και δόμησης ίσως αρκετά μεγάλης.
Στην άλλη κάθετη ιδιοκτησία που πρόκειται να εκδοθεί οικοδομική άδεια τι λαμβάνουμε υπ' όψιν στο διάγραμμα δόμησης?
α.Τη συνολική κάλυψη του οικοπέδου (έως 60%) προσμετρώντας και τις υπερβάσεις της άλλης καθέτου ιδιοκτησίας?
β.Τη συνολική δόμηση του οικοπέδου προσμετρώντας και την δόμηση της άλλης καθέτου ιδιοκτησίας συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των υπερβάσεων της?
είναι πολύ πιθανό ο ιδιοκτήτης της άλλης καθέτου ιδιοκτησίας να μην σου επιτρέψει ακριβή αποτύπωση του κτίσματος του (φωταγωγοί,ημιυπαίθριοι χώροι,διαμερισμάτωση κλπ) προς προσδιορισμό των υπερβάσεων της αδείας του, τι γίνεται τότε?, πάμε δικαστικά?

----------


## ISMINI_82

Καλημερα 

Συμφωνα με την &1δ του αρθρου 23 εκτος των αλλων περιπτωσεων ενα κτιριο θεωρειται νομιμως υφισταμενο αν εξαιρέθηκε οριστικά σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του Ν-4178/13

Στην &3 του αρθρου 23 αναφερεται:
&3. Προσθήκη σε νομίμως υφιστάμενο κτίριο επιτρέπεται στις ακόλουθες περιπτώσεις:
 α) Κατ' επέκταση ή και καθ' ύψος σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του παρόντος νόμου και σύμφωνα με τις ειδικές πολεοδομικές διατάξεις που ισχύουν στην περιοχή.
Η συνολική εκμετάλλευση δεν μπορεί να υπερβαίνει τον ισχύοντα, κατά το χρόνο χορήγησης της άδειας δόμησης προσθήκης, συντελεστή δόμησης της περιοχής με την επιφύλαξη των προβλεπομένων στις παρ.1 και παρ.2 του Αρθ-25 του Ν-4178/13 (ΦΕΚ-174/Α/13)

Και η &2 του Ν.4178/13 αναφερει:
2.Στην περίπτωση που το ακίνητο ανήκει σε περισσότερους συνιδιοκτήτες και έχει συσταθεί οριζόντια ή κάθετη ιδιοκτησία, μέχρι τις 28-7-11,για τον υπολογισμό των πολεοδομικών μεγεθών, την έκδοση έγκρισης και άδειας δόμησης, που αναλογούν στα ιδανικά μερίδια κάθε συνιδιοκτήτη δεν λαμβάνονται υπόψη οι αυθαίρετες κατασκευές που έχουν εκτελεστεί σε άλλη οριζόντια ή κάθετη ιδιοκτησία.

1.Για να ειναι δυνατη η προσθηκη κατ επεκταση σε οικοπεδο οπου υπαρχει ομμορο κτισμα με αυθαιρεσιες πρεπει να υπαρχει δηλωση αποκλειστικα του Ν.4178/13 και να μην ειναι κατηγορια 5?Αν δεν εχει ενταχθει μπορει να βγει η αδεια? (οχι?)

2.Πρεπει να εχει εξοφληθει στο προστιμο ή η πρωτη δοση ή το 30% του προστιμου?

3.Την υπερβαση καλυψης και δομησης που θα εχω σε σχεση με αυτα που χτιζει συνολικα στο οικοπεδο πως θα την γραψω στο διαγαμμα?θα πρεπει να κανω υπομνημα που να δικαιολογω ποια απο τα μετρα του ομμορου ειναι εντος συντελεστη και ποια μετρα ειναι με τον Ν.4178/13?θα γραφω δηλαδη:
πραγμ.ΣΔ ομμορου κτισματος+πραγμ.ΣΔ ανεγερσης< ΣΔ οικοπεδου 
και στο ομμορο κτισμα εχουν πραγματοποιηθει Β μετρα καθ υπερβαση της ταδε οικ.αδειας τα οποια εχουν οριστικη εξαιρεση απο κατεδαφιση μετα την υπαγωγη τους στον Ν.4178/13  κτλ

----------


## Xάρης

1. Πρέπει να υπάρχει οριστική εξαίρεση από κατεδάφιση των αυθαίρετων κτηρίων που έχουν τακτοποιηθεί με τον Ν.4178/13.
Ακόμα και κτήρια με αυθαιρεσίες κατηγορίας 5 μπορούν να εξαιρεθούν οριστικά από την κατεδάφιση υπό προϋποθέσεις (βλ. άρθρο 9, Κατηγορία 5 Ν.4178/13).

Για την πληρότητα της απάντησής μου:
Η §1 του άρθρου 25 γράφει:
"Οι αυθαίρετες κατασκευές σε κτίσματα με οικοδομική άδεια κρίνονται *αυτοτελώς* και δεν επηρεάζουν, για κάθε συνέπεια, όπως η σύνδεση με δίκτυα κοινής ωφέλειας και η δυνατότητα μεταβίβασης, τα νόμιμα τμήματα αυτών που λειτουργικά δεν τελούν σε σχέση με την αυθαίρετη κατασκευή."

Έρχεται μετά τη Εγκύκλιος 4/2013 να μας πει ότι:
"Από τα αναφερόμενα στις παραγράφους αυτές (§1 & §2) (σ.σ. του άρθρου 25) και σε συνδυασμό με τα οριζόμενα στην §3 του άρθρου 23 του Ν.4067/2012 προκύπτει ότι *δεν εμποδίζεται η χορήγηση έγκρισης δόμησης ή άδειας δόμησης από την ύπαρξη στο οικόπεδο/γήπεδο αυθαιρέτων κατασκευών, που εμπίπτουν στην §2 του άρθρου 1 του Ν.4178/2013.*"

2. Βάσει της §2.ζ του άρθρου 1 του Ν.4178/13 προκύπτει έμμεσα ότι πρέπει να έχει πληρωθεί το 30% του προστίμου.
Άλλωστε, η εξόφληση του 30% του προστίμου είναι μια προϋπόθεση που θέτει γενικώς ο νόμος για μεταβίβαση ακινήτου, για έναρξη εργασιών σε ημιτελή αυθαίρετα κ.λπ..

3. Δεν έχω δει κάπου να έχουν τεθεί προδιαγραφές. Άρα όσο πιο αναλυτικά τόσο καλύτερα ώστε να μην υπάρξει πρόβλημα με τον ελεγκτή της Υ.ΔΟΜ..

----------


## akakios

Καλησπέρα, Καλή Χρονιά,
γνωρίζεται αν πρέπει να εκδοθεί άδεια δόμησης ταυτόχρονα για δύο τμήματα ενός οικοπέδου που έχει διαχωρισθεί με κάθετη ιδιοκτησία ή να εκδοθεί στο ένα τμήμα του αρχικά και μετά από χρόνια στο δεύτερο τμήμα του;
Αν ναι βάσει ποιου νόμου;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός.
Τα πολεοδομικά μεγέθη υπολογίζονται βάσει του εμβαδού της κάθετης.

----------


## kritwnas

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι. Πάνω σε αυτό μπορώ να ρωτήσω μια περίπτωση με τακτοποιημένα κτίρια ΠΡΙΝ τη σύσταση καθέτουη οποία συντάχθηκε το 2018?

Το ένα τμήμα της καθέτου έχει κτίσματα τακτοποιημένα με 4178/13 πριν την σύσταση και στο άλλο τμήμα ζητείται να εκδοθεί άδεια για νέο κτίριο. 
Τι υπολογισμό πρέπει να κάνει στο Διάγραμμα δόμησης δεδομένου ότι η κάλυψη με τα τακτοποιημένα είναι πλεον λιγότερη από αυτήν που αναλογικά έχει με βάση τη σύσταση καθέτου?

Με αριθμούς δλδ έχουμε σε 490τ.μ.  κάλυψη 60% =294 τ.μ.
κάλυψη τακτοποιημένων = 165 τ.μ.
Τμήμα κάθετης με τα τακτοποιημένα Ε = 235 τ.μ. (κάλυψη =141 τ.μ.)
Τμήμα κάθετης που ζητά άδεια Ε = 255 τ.μ. (κάλυψη = 153 τ.μ.

Δεδομένου ότι υπάρχει υπέρβαση κάλυψης στο ένα τμήμα, Πως υπολογίζω την υπόλοιπη κάλυψη?

----------


## Xάρης

Κατά τη γνώμη μου θα πρέπει να γίνει κατανομή των τακτοποιηθέντων τμημάτων στις δύο κάθετες, αναλόγως με το πού βρίσκονται αυτά τα τμήματα. Εφόσον η σύσταση έγινε προ τις 28.07.2011.
Από εκεί και πέρα, η περίσσια κάλυψης/δόμησης που μπορεί να τακτοποιηθεί σε κάθε κάθετη, υπολογίζονται κατά τα γνωστά.

Θα μπορούσε π.χ. όλα τα αυθαίρετα να βρίσκονται στη μια κάθετη, οπότε η δεύτερη κάθετη να είναι "καθαρή" από αυθαίρετα και να έχει το 100% της κάλυψης/δόμησης που της αντιστοιχεί.

----------

kritwnas

----------


## kritwnas

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. 
Τα αυθαίρετα όλα βρίσκονται στο ένα κομμάτι της κάθετης μόνο.
Αλλά δεδομένου ότι η σύσταση καθέτου έγινε μετά το 2011, δεν τα υπολογίζω κανονικά στα συνολικά πραγματοποιούμενα στοιχεία δόμησης?
Αυτό το λέω γιατί πατάω πάνω στο έγγραφο ΔΟΚΚ/37018/30.10.2012 –  περί έκδοσης οικοδομικών αδειών σε κτίρια με τακτοποιημένους χώρους.

----------


## Xάρης

Ναι, έχεις δίκιο!
Τροποποιώ την προηγούμενη απάντησή μου και επικαλούμαι την §2 του άρθρου 107 του Ν.4495/17, όπως ισχύει:
"Αν το ακίνητο ανήκει σε περισσότερους συνιδιοκτήτες και έχει συσταθεί οριζόντια ή κάθετη ιδιοκτησία, *μέχρι τις 28.07.2011*, για τον υπολογισμό των πολεοδομικών μεγεθών και την έκδοση οικοδομικής άδειας που αναλογούν στα ιδανικά μερίδια κάθε συνιδιοκτήτη, δεν λαμβάνονται υπόψη οι αυθαίρετες κατασκευές που έχουν εκτελεστεί σε άλλη οριζόντια ή κάθετη ιδιοκτησία."

Άρα, από τη στιγμή που η σύσταση της καθέτου έγινε μετά τις 28.07.2011, το υπόλοιπο της κάλυψης/δόμησης υπολογίζεται στο σύνολο του οικοπέδου και η περίσσεια κατανέμεται στις κάθετες αναλόγως των ποσοστών τους.

----------

kritwnas

----------


## natasadrg

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι και καλή χρονιά! 

Παραθέτω και εγώ την περίπτωση μου. 

Με άτυπη συμφωνία οικόπεδο 500τμ ανήκει εξ αδιαιρέτου σε δύο ιδιοκτήτες, όπου ο καθένας έχει χτίσει το δικό του οίκημα.
Στο Α τεμάχιο ο ιδιοκτήτης έχτισε με άδεια το 1999 και έχει υπέρβαση δόμησης επί του συνολικού οικοπέδου. 
Στο Β τεμάχιο ο ιδιοκτήτης έχτισε το ισόγειο με άδεια το 1985 και εκκρεμεί η ανέγερση ορόφου.


Το 2022 θα γίνει σύσταση κάθετης ιδιοκτησίας. Η υπέρβαση δόμησης στο τεμάχιο Α επηρεάζει τη δόμηση στο τεμάχιο Β; Θα μπορέσει ο ιδιοκτήτης να περατώσει τον όροφο; χάνει τετραγωνικά εξαιτίας της υπέρβασης του συνιδιοκτήτη;

Και κάτι ακόμη, για να γίνει η διανομή απαιτείται νέο τοπογραφικό; ή μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί το παλιό της κληρονομιάς; 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------

